# AMSOIL 5w40? good?



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

http://www.amsoil.com/storefront/afl.aspx
read the page and tell me if u think it will be worth the money. especially read the bottom where they provide all the technical data.


----------



## WGermany (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: AMSOIL 5w40? good? (Krieger)*

Amsoil is fine but I believe other FULL synthetics are good too. I have tried several branda and have decided on KENDALL GT-1 Full Synthetic European Formula.


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: AMSOIL 5w40? good? (Krieger)*

I think the Amsoil DEO would work better in the 2.0FSI. It has a stronger additive pack, is more shear stable, and slightly higher TBN. On the down side, Noack volatility is a tad higher. But I would defer to Pablo. He is about the most knowledgeable person you will find when it comes to Amsoil. I would trust his recommendation for which of the Amsoil oils are best in the 2.0FSI. He also knows about the issues with this engine (fuel dilution, valve deposits, cam follower). I think his email etc. is listed on the bottom of this page http://www.oilslubesfilters.com/


----------



## Beetsport (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: AMSOIL 5w40? good? (saaber2)*

I run Amsoil European 5W40 in my 1.8T Chipped 5500 lbs. Vanagon Syncro Westy since installed. Great stuff. This vehicle gets driven *very hard* all the time...








I have used Amsoil since '90 or so in race applications (personal watercraft) to the Syncro and customers vehicles. I believe it's well worth the $$$.




_Modified by Beetsport at 12:01 AM 8-31-2009_


----------



## ccmnova (Aug 23, 2009)

*Re: AMSOIL 5w40? good? (Beetsport)*

I'd like to try the Amsoil in my 09 2.0T TSI - where do you get this synthetic oil ??


----------



## Beetsport (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: AMSOIL 5w40? good? (ccmnova)*

You will need to go to their web page and look for an autherorized dealer in your area. We are a dealer here in CA. 
You will find guys selling this liquid gold out of their garages.. Also some high performance shops will carry it.


----------



## tungub (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: AMSOIL 5w40? good? (Krieger)*

AMSOIL makes a good product. I won't say that it is better than the rest, but it is a solid contender. I've run it in my 24V VR6 Jetta since the first oil change. Recently I've done a few UOA (Used Oil Analysis) as I've been tracking the car and wanted to know when I should dump the oil and how well it was holding up:
You can find the results here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4518084

The 2.0T seems particularly hard on oil. Based on what I've seen on BITOG[1] I would seriously suggest short OCIs (3-4K) until you've done a UOA against whatever oil you decide to run.
Oh, you might want to look at RLI's 5W-40, it was formulated to deal with the RS4's fuel dilution problem and is an incredibly stout oil:
http://www.renewablelube.com/motoroilsHP.htm
robert

[1] Bob Is The Oil Guy: http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/


----------

